# did I get the one antisocial, and irregular hedgehog??



## dgardner (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I have spent the past three days reading EVERYTHING Hedgehog! My boyfriend I bought our amazing little hoglett, Scratchopher, Scratch for short,(Because he looks JUST like Scratch from Ice Age  ) about three weeks ago. 
When we were at the breeders house, he was the most playful and curious of the bunch, not to mentiopn the cutest! He ran all the way up my arm and snuggled and the same with my boyfriend, we thought he was the absolute best thing in the world. We let him adjust like our "Hedgehog Guide Book" said to for 24 hours, we talked to him and gave him lots of love, but we didnt make him come out of the cage. Everything was great for like a week, he was so sweet and so cute and he didn't seem afraid of anything. He poops everywhere though! It's horrible! Everything we read say that they usually go in the same spot all the time and that they go farthest away from their food dishes. However, Scratch did not get this memo, my little hedgie will poo while he's eating! He just goes everywhere, whenever he wants. He rufuses to use a litter pan, a litter tray or anything, he just goes whenever he wants.

After about a week, he started to become very anti social, any time we say his name, he starts to huff and puff. If we stick our hand into his cage without a treat, he huffs and puffs, if we try to pick him up, he pops into his little ball and pokes the crud out of us. Everything we've read says to just scoop them up, maybe I'm being a baby, but when he pops like that it hurts! I just dont think I have the guts to scoop him up. But, if I use a towel and get him out he huffs and does this weird thing where he almost retches, it's like a scene from aliens when they are in the cocoon! And he clicks! If you hold a cat treat infront if him he immediatly pops open and attacks it, then he's fine. Which leads me to believe that he isnt scared of us, hes just being difficult. He is totally fine after that, he LOVES it when we scratch his nose or his ear and he adores having his belly rubbed, but we cant touch his back...? It's like he does the opposite of everything we read. 

He HATES his wheel! Night one, he ran ALL night long it seemed like. but then nothing, he just sleeps under it! He has a handmade "castle Igloo" that he used to love and we put little blankets that my boyfriend and I slept with for a night in there so that he would become more comfortable with us, he loved it! he would like "dive" into bed and snuggle up, now, he sleeps in the corner burrowed in the bedding or he sleeps under the wheel. 

He doesnt eat any kind of moist food, he wont touch eggs, he hates wet cat food, he hates cottage cheese, (he had a little case of the runs after trying it so I think its best if we stay away from that anyway) he loves cat treats and dry catfood, and straight chicken, I feel bad for him, like he's missing out on all the wonders. lol

ALSO, I know this is absolutly grose, and I am so mortified for typing this but...he has started to masterbate!! WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT! NOTHING we've read says anything about this!! He is only 2 months old! he started just humping the air, i dont know what to do? at first I thought he was depressed and thats why he was acting so antisocial and weird, does he need a "friend?" 

Maybe I'm a over reacting, but he was so playful, and he is now too, after you convince him that he wants to play, but he is such a snob until then!  We love him none-the-less either way, but I want him to be happy again  

If anyone could tell me if any of these things are normal, if yours did this too, or give me any advice that would be great! 
Thanks for your time, 
Devinlynn


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

oh my gosh he looks exactly like dexter!!!
Dexter poops everywhere, he poops while he's eating (a lot of babies do that) 
He might be huffing and puffing because he's quilling. They get irritable when they're quilling. Just be patient and hold him anyway, it will pass. You don't want to lose this valuable bonding time! That also might be why he doesn't like his back rubbed because it hurts to have quills poking through your skin (i imagine haha) 
Annnnd masturbation... yep... lots of hedgie boys do it. Dexter included haha
What kind of wheel does he have? Perhaps switch him to a carolina storm wheel from Larry T. It's all the rage these days with the young hedgehogs  It's the safest, quietest, best wheel you'll find! There's a thread in the "For sale" section


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Scratch is adorable! Yup - he sounds like a normal quilling little boy. :lol: 
As was said, don't give up. Be patient, be consistent, be gentle. 

We just brought home our newest family member & even though she's over 2 years old, we are going through a lot of the same stuff. But that's because she's scared & things are new. We are making sure to spend time with her every night. 

If treats work - they by all means, use them!  Bribery is a good thing, where hedgies are concerned. Just keep at it & it will hopefully get better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

I only have girls but from what I have seen and read about young and boy hedgehogs its nothing to worry about. His attitude change is probably due to quilling the equivalent of teething eventually it will pass he is likely just grumpy from his skin being poked by thinker quills coming in and the petting may agitate him but handling still must happen.

When they have young they have less controls of their bowels and will just let it rip where ever they feel until they get older past the youth stages and quilling usually stick with it 

masterbating? its not uncommon some even will ball to an extent and handle and lick themselves, boys will be boys and they are just being gross but its typical for many male hedgehogs


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

As far as bonding and stuff, three weeks is a very short amount of time to expect a hedgehog to trust you. I've had my hedgehog for about 7 weeks, and we are still bonding and learning each other. There are moments when she trusts me, and is really cute with me, but she is still a hedgehog - an animal of prey - and she is going to be cautious of me until she is absolutely certain that I'm here to help her, not to eat her. :lol: 

Some hedgehogs are just cranky. TWCOGAR said that eventually it will pass, but that isn't necessarily true. Maybe it is the quilling that's upsetting him, but maybe it isn't. I just don't want you to expect it to pass, only to be disappointed. My hedgie Mildred is SO cranky when she is in her cage and I disturb her. I say her name, she huffs. I put my hand in her cage, she pops all over. I accidentally bump her cage when I refill her food bowl, she pokes her head out of her fleece and glares at me. She is so crabby when I take her out at night that I have to use her fleece liners to pick her up, or I get stabbed - just like you. I've used the fleece for picking her up since day 1. Once she's out with me and moving around, she will calm down and let me pick her up with my hands, but sometimes I accidentally touch her side wrong and she doesn't like that, so she lets me know that I'm not welcome to touch her side yet.

Hedgehogs are not "known" for being sweet, cuddly, trusting animals. They *can* be this way, don't get me wrong. We have all heard of hedgehogs that bond very deeply with their owner, and act like a "domestic" pet, like a cat or dog. But more often than not, we hear about owners thinking they're doing something wrong because their hedgehog "hates" them. 

I think your expectations of hedgehogs are a little high. If you made a post talking about how you've had your hedgehog for 3 weeks and he runs to your hand and begs for attention, I would be extremely surprised. You can do all the "right things" and still end up with a hedgehog that's a crabbypants. My Mildred is this way. She is naturally cranky. She is happiest when I leave her alone in her cage, or when she can cuddle on my stomach without me moving around too much. And when I feed her mealworms. :roll: But, that doesn't keep me from spending time with her, giving her treats, etc. The more you let Scratch's attitude scare you off, the more he will think "Oh, if I huff at her, she'll leave me alone. I'll just do it all the time!"

If Scratch isn't wheeling, check his nails. If they are too long, it could be hurting him to run. Also, make sure the temp in his cage is at a consistent temperature of 73-78 degrees. My hedgehog refuses to wheel if it's warmer than 78 degrees in her cage, and when her nails get the TEENIEST bit long, she stops wheeling as well.

As far as treats, I have a picky hedgie, too. I've tried at least 10 different things and she doesn't like them. The only thing I've had luck with is bananas and meal worms. Hedgehogs are known to love mealworms. Pick some up from a pet store or a hardware store - they're extremely well priced. I got 50 of them at my pet store for $3. Scratch will love you for it!

Masturbation is normal in male hedgies. Scratch does not need a friend. If you put a male hedgehog in with him, there's a good chance they will fight. If you put a female hedgehog in with him, they WILL mate. I suggest putting a stuffed animal in with him and he can do his business with that. 

Last thing - don't assume that Scratch is unhappy just because he's acting differently toward you. He may be crabby because of quilling, or because he's just a natural huffy, poppy, cautious hedgie. I truly believe in my heart of hearts that my Mildred is happy, even if she's grumpy 90% of the time. Like you said, you love Scratch even if he's being a little rude.  As long as your love your little guy and give him the things he needs, you're doing a great job. Just posting on this forum shows how much you care about him. Animals pick up on that kind of stuff - they can sense our emotions sometimes better than we can. 


Good luck, and sorry for my long post. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> As far as bonding and stuff, three weeks is a very short amount of time to expect a hedgehog to trust you. I've had my hedgehog for about 7 weeks, and we are still bonding and learning each other. There are moments when she trusts me, and is really cute with me, but she is still a hedgehog - an animal of prey - and she is going to be cautious of me until she is absolutely certain that I'm here to help her, not to eat her. :lol:
> 
> Some hedgehogs are just cranky. TWCOGAR said that eventually it will pass, but that isn't necessarily true. Maybe it is the quilling that's upsetting him, but maybe it isn't. I just don't want you to expect it to pass, only to be disappointed. My hedgie Mildred is SO cranky when she is in her cage and I disturb her. I say her name, she huffs. I put my hand in her cage, she pops all over. I accidentally bump her cage when I refill her food bowl, she pokes her head out of her fleece and glares at me. She is so crabby when I take her out at night that I have to use her fleece liners to pick her up, or I get stabbed - just like you. I've used the fleece for picking her up since day 1. Once she's out with me and moving around, she will calm down and let me pick her up with my hands, but sometimes I accidentally touch her side wrong and she doesn't like that, so she lets me know that I'm not welcome to touch her side yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying that for me hanhan27, I was in a rush when i typed what I did and you are absolutely right they may not go back to being calm, in fact quilling can sometimes drastically change a hedgehogs personality another way to look at it is puberty to an extent when its done and over with for the most part they're a lot different, but don't let it stop you as hanhan27 said if you love and care for him it will still be a rewarding experience 

Each hedgehog is its own person none are exactly alike


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me hanhan27, I was in a rush when i typed what I did and you are absolutely right they may not go back to being calm, in fact quilling can sometimes drastically change a hedgehogs personality another way to look at it is puberty to an extent when its done and over with for the most part they're a lot different, but don't let it stop you as hanhan27 said if you love and care for him it will still be a rewarding experience
> 
> Each hedgehog is its own person none are exactly alike


Welcome! And puberty is GREAT way of thinking about it. Some teens get through puberty just fine, and become respectable young adults, and others get through it and still feel the need to get into trouble and be rude to their parents. :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Just give it time. I have a girl also so I can't tell you about the "boy thing" but my Hazel is quite the huffy puffy little girl. :shock: I got her as a birthday present from my children and my son said that she was so sweet and adventurous when they went to pick her up. The same thing happened to me. She was so cute and small and seemed to just love me, but when the quilling began she became a different hog.  Don't get me wrong, I still love her just the same but she did change and I just accepted the fact that she is a grump! She huffs, puffs and jumps all the time when she hears a noise or if when I'm holding her I move. She seems quite skitish. Hazel doesn't even seem to like to explore out of her cage very much. She is most definately happier in her cage but that doesn't stop me from having time with her every night (as long as time allows). The nights I can't be with her I feel guilty but sometimes it just can't be helped.
Good luck and be patient.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I only have a little girl as well. I chose her cause she was the friendliest little thing when i met her, so curious and not timid at all. Once home things have changed. 2 months and we are still trying to get to know each other.. Its a SLOW process!!  but as everyone has said bribing works well. I use meal worms, apples and on a rare occasion a piece of a cherrio. It has taken me 2 months to try to get her likes and dislikes down. I even have them on paper.

The first thing that I tried that worked was feeding her a meal worm or apple (i use tweezers to feed so my hands wont smell of food) and I stroke her quills with my other hand. She pays more attention to the meal worms than me petting her. At first she was huffy as ****, Now when she is in her cage I can pet her quills and play with her.. Out side of the cage though thats another issue LOL :lol:


----------



## dgardner (Jul 9, 2011)

Well thank you everyone! I swear on my life, I started reading your responses out loud to my boyfriend and Scratch IMMEDIATLY started acting all crazy! He jumped in his wheel, he was running around, and I put some Banana into his cage and he tackled it! I could not even make this up, he didn't let me pick him up but he let me run my hand down his back (FIRST TIME EVER!) but now that he got into his wheel, he has out grown it and will be getting a new one tomorrow.  I really hope this is the start of a new beginning! Maybe it took me "bringing it to his attention" lol 

Anyone have any recommendations for bedding? Were using pine bedding and it is making a MESS, it sticks to everything! 

Thanks, Devinlynn


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

dgardner said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for bedding? Were using pine bedding and it is making a MESS, it sticks to everything!
> Thanks, Devinlynn


Liners!!! Love, love, love them. You can re-use them, they don't make a mess, nice & soft, less expensive, different colors! Fleece liners!!!

You will find lot's on info about them in the housing & accessories section - & if you don't want to make them yourself, there are plenty of people who sell them.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I switched to fleece liners and both Hazel and I absolutely love them. Nikki, who is a breeder on this site, makes them and they are wonderful.
Very funny story that Scratch reacted to the posts. He sounds like quite a character.
Have fun with him. You sound like a wonderful hedgie mom!


----------



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

My hedgehog was a lot like this as well. We was very outgoing at the breeder and the first week home he wasnt so nice. Its been two weeks not and he is a lot better. My heggie also sometimes prefers to sleep underhis wheel. He also pops where ever and tyically right after eating he falls asleep by his bowl. They all do wierd things. Something I so with my heggie is get him out when he would be sleeping and hold him in a towel and have him fall asleep with me. I use the klin dried bedding too. Its easy for his poop since he poops everywhere. and he loves his bedding and he snuggles in it but everyone says flece is better. I plan to eventually switch but i dont wanna over whelm him.


----------



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

Hahahahaha. Ohhh how we've thought that over and over to ourselves. We have 2: Higgins & Turnip. Higgins is 2 and really thinks he's a puppy. So friendly and wanders everywhere & gets into ALL kinds of mischief. Turnip, a little older than 1 year old, if the most huffy, anti-social cuddler on earth. He ONLY wants to play in his cage, unsupervised at night - or snuggled under our shirts when "forced" to socialize. Ohh-hhh how he huffs & puffs. Even when we let him down to explore, he immediately tries to climb up our pant legs. What can I say, he is who he is and we love and accept his pissy teenage phase.

One strange thing - Turnip will NOT go to the bathroom outside his cage, Refuses. Higgins, on the other hand, has been banned from the couch & our bed. He's just too wild.


----------

